# Any word on what the fishing is lookin like this weekend?



## 5th Letter (Mar 4, 2010)

Me & a buddy of mine are trying to hit the water around FWB/Destin/Shalimar this weekend... anybody know how it's looking and what's biting? Preciate it.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

the pass and midbay is always a safe bet. 

You need a moving tide for the midbay. 

the pass is not so picky. 

i use a 2oz jig tipped with somthing... 

i have had very little luck in the bayous and on the 

flats. but it should not be much longer.


----------



## 5th Letter (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool. Much thanks. We'll see what happens...


----------

